# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Фразы с Мамбы.

## suzi

30 высказываний на Мамбе.
Просто для хорошего настроения. Вот такие фразочки.


  - Первая фотография ребенка состоит всего из двух полосок)
- Не сдирайте с людей маски. Вдруг это намордники
-  Женская логика - это травма для мужской психики.
-  Если у блондинки растут черные корни- значит мозг все еще сопротивляется!
-  Только когда жена начала ездить рядом со мной, я понял истинное значение
термина "помеха справа".
-  Алкоголь убивает нервные клетки. Остаются только спокойные..
-  Мужчины, не ищите женщину - ищите деньги, а женщина вас сама потом найдет
- Лучшая подруга-это человек которому и рассказывать ничего не надо, она и по глазам видит, что ты идиотка, натворила...
- "хочешь услышать классную историю? отправь смс на номер мужа со словами:""я все знаю! как ты мог?"""
- Отправил девушке смс: “Этот абонент просит Вас выйти за него замуж”. Получил ответ: “Уважаемый абонент! На вашем счёте недостаточно средств для данной операции”.
- Даже в год тигра я умудрилась встретить козла!!!
 - Мужчина сказал, мужчина стукнул по столу, мужчина ловит вещи из окна.
- Пока ты думаешь, пригласить ли её на обед, она уже решила, что готова выйти за тебя замуж!
- Как я отношусь к сексу? Да я ему жизнью обязана!
- Никогда не женись на женщине, с которой можно жить! Женись на той, без которой жить нельзя!
- Ревнует - значит любит. Не ревнует - значит ничего не знает!
- Она ждала его всю жизнь. А вот внезапного возвращения из командировки не
ожидала...
- настоящие мужчины ещё встречаются--но чаще друг с другом
- Какой несчастной чувствует себя женщина, которую некому довести до слёз.
- Женщина никогда не замечает того, что для нее делают, но она всегда заметит, чего для нее не делают.
- Мои мысли настолько гениальны, что санитары уже приехали!
- Я не рябина, чтобы настаивать на коньяке-наливайте, что осталось..
- Плакала береза, плакала осина, только конопля — ржала как скотина…
- На что не пойдешь ради денег, даже на работу!
- алкоголь расширяет сосуды и круг друзей))
- Знаете, в жизни должен быть человек,с которым тебе весело,который тебя заводит,с которым тебе просто хорошо...Но главное,чтоб эти трое не знали друг друга..
- Хотел послать, да вижу, Вы оттуда!
-  Я понял, почему тестя называют тестем... Потому что он тестировал предыдущую версию твоей жены.
- Во мне столько собственной дури, что я прекрасно экономлю на алкоголе.. 
- Хочется быть хрупкой..но то избы горят, то кони скачут ...
- Нельзя быть пушистой для всех - растащат на воротники...
- Порой закрываю глаза и вспоминаю снова, как мама вела в первый класс, как папа нес с выпускного...
- Меня постоянно преследуют умные мысли, НО ...Я быстрее!
- Они жили долго и плохо, и умерли в один день назло друг другу....
- Вчера подралась из-за парня… С мужем…
- чем дальше от понедельника, тем добрее утро!
- С годами шансы на любовь до гроба сильно возрастают.
- Господи, сделай так, как мне надо, а не так, как я хочу!
- Муж с женой смотрят фильм ужасов. На экране появляется ужас. Жена: - Ой мама... Муж: - Узнала, да?
- Кто рано встает, тому... спать весь день хочется.
- Ставьте перед собой большие цели - по ним тяжелее промазать!

----------

